# Jenn-Aire range gone nuts



## Thurman

Our less than two year old Jenn-Air drop-in range, for some strange reason today, started giving a message of "remove probe" and beeping incessantly. The range nor cooktop was not in use at the time. Killing the power in the breaker box for up to twenty minutes did not help at all. The main cook claims she has never used the meat probe in this unit since we owned it, and actually does not know where it is. This is a model JES9860AAB unit. I have done extensive online searches for any information to help with this and always get the same results, "This is a discontinued model". So, when a Jenn-Air unit becomes "discontinued" do they remove all available information on these units? A call to the local dealer we bought it from was fruitless, they offered to send out a serviceman who would get the model number and call to see if he could get an answer on this. Heck, give me the number and I'll do the calling. Any ideas- -Please! I like to eat, and often. Thanks, David


----------



## Yoyizit

Post a schematic. There is a chance of disabling this false alarm.

There is also an "implied warranty of merchantability", and of "fitness" for these moody, touchy, electronic devices. An e-mail to your state's attorney might make some Jenn-Air Factory Engineer very cooperative in telling you how to clear this code.
Then the Jenn-Air CEO will have a hissy fit, instead of your range.


----------



## Thurman

Yoyisit- -if I had a schematic I would post it, but unfortunately I don't have one in any of the literature I have with the unit. I'm still pursuing the Internet trying to find one, as well as the "Owners User Guide". I called the 1-800 number I had and was told this number was for service techs only, so I called back and told them I was a service tech on the job and needed help. No problem until I described the situation and then the tech help had no idea how to resolve the problem. Not much help there, huh? The techy stated that we obviously had improperly used the oven probe incorrectly and had set the fault code somehow. As stated the probe has never been used. An answer will come soon. Thanks, David


----------



## Yoyizit

Try to find out if the probe contains a thermistor or a thermocouple; the probe itself may not be discontinued. Post a close-up photo of the plug at the end of the probe cable.


----------



## Ron6519

The wiring schematics are usually in a plastic pouch in the appliance behind a panel or taped to the inside of the chassis when you remove the drawer.
Ron


----------



## Thurman

Thanks for all the ideas guys. After finally getting the local dealer to give me their magical 1-800 number I called three times before I found a sympathetic tech person that would talk to the consumer, and not the repairman. As soon as I told him what the message was on the module he just stated, "Oh yeah", as if it were familiar. The solution: With the power to the unit ON, place the probe into it's receptacle in the oven, close the door, wait for ten minutes, then remove the probe, and close the door. The message just disappears, magically. The techy also told me he had worked at this job for two years and hears this problem about every four months or so. Hmmm, maybe it's time for Jenn-Air to address the problem. I typed this up and filed it with the range papers for future reference. Thanks, David


----------



## Yoyizit

My post should have read:

Your mission, should you decide to accept it, is to devote all your resources to penetrating Jenn-Aire's defense system and get the secret code.
The Secretary and forum members will disavow all knowledge. . .etc., etc.

They'll fire that techie for helping you for free!


----------



## Chemist1961

www.servicematters.com has a troubleshooting guide:thumbsup:


----------



## woobiken

Interesting! I see 3 Jenn-Air ads right up top on this page...Hmmm


----------



## Thurman

I had almost forgotten this post until it showed up at the top. What in the world is p1142429 talking about? That information cannot help me fix a range. woobiken- I had not even noticed the Jenn-Air ads at the top of the page until you mentioned it, ironic to say the least. Thanks, David


----------



## mlegs

*We will see - meat probe solution*

Sat down to dinner to the incessant chiming of my Jenn Air range with a remove meat probe message flashing across the screen. Thanks to the posts here, I only wasted 40 minutes randomly pressing buttons and running up and down the stairs cutting the power to the unit to get it to stop. 
I ordered a new meat probe, since we had no idea the range had a meat probe or where it might be. Will let you know in 3 days after it arrives if the solution posted actually works.


----------



## gos1

*This trick still works*

We just had the incessant beeping and remove probe message with our Jenn Aire range today :huh:. Cutting power to the unit had no effect. The trick of keeping the power on, inserting the meat probe, closing the door and waiting worked. After a few mins, it just stopped beeping. Then we could remove the probe. Crazy, but it worked.:laughing:


----------



## Conna

I need more help -- I was washing the front panel with a sponge and accidentally deployed the meat probe button -- but there is no meat probe to be found in this ancient inherited stove and we can't get it to stop using the method recommended here, inserting and taking out the probe. We cut the power, and it stopped, but fear it will go back on when we turn on that particular circuit breaker. Any ideas?


----------

